# Look for protection dog training in houston area



## Texfreebird (Jul 29, 2014)

Hi all. I am new to the forum. I am looking for a good trainer for protection training. I live in Missouri City which is within 30 miles of downtown Houston.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Post 5 in this thread http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/puppy-behavior/474257-controlled-agression-question.html has some suggestions.


----------

